# Cpt 74020



## kellilynn

Can anyone clarify how many views justifies complete in this code?  I've read Coder's Desk Reference it just says films....front to back, back to front, or front to back w/patient lying on the side and/or standing.

My assumption is anything over a single view as 74000 is for a single view.
Thanks!!
Kelli


----------



## heiditipherwell

It is to my understanding that this is Supine, Erect, *and/or *Decubitus views, meaning it could be 2 or 3 views.
Hope that helps.
Heidi


----------



## kellilynn

That makes sense to me also....thanks!


----------



## SharL 

agree . . 74020 can be a combination of: supine and erect; flat and upright; flat and decubitus or supine and decubitus . .


----------



## ktrial

Just came across this today as I was searching the forum.  This is an issue for me today on a claim.

Provider indicates that they took one view standing upright 74000 and one view lying down 74020.  

My supervisor indicates that if the X-ray did not include the "complete" abdominal area then 74020 would be incorrect.  She indicates that for the two views I would use 74000 and 74000/76.  Provider indicates that they took both views Anteroposterior which is why my supervisor says we cannot us 74020 because no views were taken posteroanterior.

Didn't know we could use modifier -76 on X-rays, but I have found two other claims that did and got paid by insurance.

Another other ideas, suggestions or opinions we be appreciated.

Thanks, ktrial


----------



## Jim Pawloski

ktrial said:


> Just came across this today as I was searching the forum.  This is an issue for me today on a claim.
> 
> Provider indicates that they took one view standing upright 74000 and one view lying down 74020.
> 
> My supervisor indicates that if the X-ray did not include the "complete" abdominal area then 74020 would be incorrect.  She indicates that for the two views I would use 74000 and 74000/76.  Provider indicates that they took both views Anteroposterior which is why my supervisor says we cannot us 74020 because no views were taken posteroanterior.
> 
> Didn't know we could use modifier -76 on X-rays, but I have found two other claims that did and got paid by insurance.
> 
> Another other ideas, suggestions or opinions we be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, ktrial



The view of the abdomen "anteriorposterior (AP) or Posterioranterior (PA)" are the same veiw.  Ap is when the parient is on their back, PA is when the patient is prone.  Two images can be taken this way because of the patient's size, but would be coded with 74000.  74010 is PA or PA with an Oblique view that would have to stated by the radiologist that it was performed.  74020 is upright or decubitis (Patients is laying on their lt side, film against their abdomen, X-ray coming from behind the patient) and a supine or prone abdomen x-ray.


----------

